# Hose for Utility Sink



## PAwinedude (Nov 16, 2010)

For those of you who routinely use a utility sink for your wine making operations.....

I bought a "leader hose" for one of those portable hose cart/reels...(i.e. the ones with wheels). They are approx two feet long.....and I picked up the cheapest spray nozzle I could find.....So, for less than 9 bucks, I have a nice little sprayer (that I attach to the faucet ) to clean buckets and carboys...etc.

Anyway, I thought I would pass this on.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2010)

I use the Buon Vino Spray Wand for carboys and buckets, It is really powerful and awesome for cleaning carboys.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I use the Buon Vino Spray Wand for carboys and buckets, It is really powerful and awesome for cleaning carboys.



Hey what you do with your wand is your own business and needs to be confined to your basement.


----------

